
APT 1.2 preview uploaded to experimental - JoshTriplett
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2016/01/msg00341.html
======
JoshTriplett
Posting this here because some previous stories on apt garnered a great deal
of attention, particularly on performance, and this release includes numerous
performance enhancements.

